# ftp server doesn't want to start...

## hudsonhauck

When i type "pure-ftpd" then pure-ftpd starts and works. However, when I  "rc-update add pure-ftpd default" it added fine and when it starts, I get [  ok  ], BUT the server doesn't work!! WHY!!!

----------

## klieber

 *hudsonhauck wrote:*   

> BUT the server doesn't work!!

 

What does "the server doesn't work" mean?  It doesn't answer to ftp requests?  You get permission denied errors?

What relevant error messages are in your log files?  How have you configured /etc/conf.d/pure-ftpd (command line options, etc.)

Basically, we need more information than just, "it doesn't work".

--kurt

----------

## El_Presidente_Pufferfish

don't type pure-ftpd, use

```
/etc/init.d/pure-ftpd start
```

----------

## hudsonhauck

Oops. By "server doesn't work" I mean when I type "ftp <myipaddress>" it says "connection refused". And yes i did configure /etc/conf.d/pure-ftd.

----------

## klieber

 *klieber wrote:*   

> What relevant error messages are in your log files?  How have you configured /etc/conf.d/pure-ftpd (command line options, etc.)
> 
> 

 

----------

## hudsonhauck

 :Smile: 

```
IS_CONFIGURED="yes"

SERVER="-S <insertmyiphere>,21"

MAX_CONN="-c 30"

MAX_CONN_IP="-C 10"

DAEMON="-B"

DISK_FULL="-k 90%"

AUTH="-l unix"

MISC_OTHER="-A -x -j -R"
```

I dont' really think i modified anything in the original except for setting IS_CONFIGURED to yes and entering my ip address.

----------

## klieber

 *klieber wrote:*   

>  *klieber wrote:*   What relevant error messages are in your log files? 

 

----------

## hudsonhauck

by log file do you mean /var/log/ftpd/logt-timestamp then there is nothing in there. The funny thing is that this used to work and there is a log of that stuff, but for some reason it stopped working the past couple days.  Here is the last lien of the log:

```
Oct 26 17:26:36 [pure-ftpd] (?@?) [ERROR] Unable to start a standalone server: [Illegal seek]
```

Sorry for the non-answering of all your questions.  I didn't think that this log had any relevant information. Thanks for the help so far.

----------

## klieber

 *hudsonhauck wrote:*   

> by log file do you mean /var/log/ftpd/logt-timestamp then there is nothing in there.

 

Anything in your main syslog? 

 *hudsonhauck wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Oct 26 17:26:36 [pure-ftpd] (?@?) [ERROR] Unable to start a standalone server: [Illegal seek]
> ```
> ...

 

OK, this looks pretty relevant.  Are you by any chance running inetd or xinetd?  Is pureftpd defined in there?

Also, after you start up your computer (or start pureftpd with /etc/init.d/pureftpd start), can you do the following:

```
ps ax |grep pure
```

And see if you get any output?

--kurt

----------

## klieber

Also, can you try entering the following (as root) on the command line and see what sort of output you get:

```
/usr/sbin/pure-ftpd -B -S 2100
```

That tells pure-ftpd to start up a server that responses on port 2100.  I don't think it will work, but I'd like to see what error message you get, if any.  (if you don't get an error message, then can you try ftp'ing to port 2100 and see if your box responds?)

--kurt

----------

## hudsonhauck

Hmmmm. That does work fine.  I didn't think port 2100 would work because I have a router firewall and port 2100 should be turned off...   :Confused: 

But now, is there  a way to get it to work with /etc/init.d/pure-ftpd?

----------

## hudsonhauck

Hmmm. I tried editing /etc/conf.d/pure-ftpd to use a different port and then I typed, as root, "/etc/init.d/pure-ftpd restart" and i got this: *Quote:*   

> *Stopping Pure-FTPd...                                                 [  !!  ]

  So i thought it might have never started. So I typed "/etc/init.d/pure-ftpd start" and this came up: *Quote:*   

> * WARNING:  "pure-ftpd" has already been started.

  Strange indeed...  :Confused: 

----------

## klieber

 *hudsonhauck wrote:*   

> Hmmm. I tried editing /etc/conf.d/pure-ftpd to use a different port and then I typed, as root, "/etc/init.d/pure-ftpd restart" and i got this: *Quote:*   *Stopping Pure-FTPd...                                                 [  !!  ]  So i thought it might have never started. So I typed "/etc/init.d/pure-ftpd start" and this came up: *Quote:*   * WARNING:  "pure-ftpd" has already been started.  Strange indeed... 

 

Try:

```
/etc/init.d/pure-ftpd zap
```

and that will reset things.

--kurt

----------

## hudsonhauck

sweet!  :Very Happy:   When i zapped it, then restarted it on port 21 it worked!! Thanks. Thats strange that it would start up all messed up though... Oh well.

----------

## Crisis

I've basically gone through the same issues here, and I can start it manually, but I cannot get it to start at boot with rc-update or the init.c script...

Anyone solve it?

----------

## scout

I experienced something strange:

in /etc/conf.d/pure-ftpd

SERVER="-S 192.168.0.1,21" and it doesn't work

but with SERVER="-S 21" it does work

----------

